# Zotac ZBOX SD-ID12 and 9.1



## zzsql (Mar 10, 2013)

Has anybody ever gotten X to run on Zotac ZBOX SD-ID12 with 9.1? I followed the handbook to the letter and only get a black screen b/c because the monitor goes into power save. No ctrl+alt+Backspace gets me out and I am forced to reboot. 

The smartasses on #freebsdHELP were (as usual) uncooperative about even hinting where to look. Google searches turned up vague answers. 

The "Screen" section shows mostly 0 0 which I'm thinking can't be good; xorg version is 7.5.2, the latest.

Am I wasting my time on this Zotac? Was really interested in a FreeBSD box that was nearly silent like this thing is.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2013)

What video circuitry is on the system?

Post your xorg.conf.  Also, please put /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a site like pastebin.com and post a link to it.


----------



## zzsql (Mar 10, 2013)

http://madunix.com/xorg.conf.new.txt

http://madunix.com/Xorg.0.log.txt


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What video circuitry is on the system?



Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3150.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 11, 2013)

I've lost track--is that one of the ones that requires KMS?


----------



## zzsql (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, apologies. Omitted the video info:
On board Video IntelÂ® GMA 3150

I'm really happy with the box otherwise. It's nearly silent, takes little power and space.
Just hope to have X running with a nice gnome2 install if we can get that far. 

Greg


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> I've lost track--is that one of the ones that requires KMS?



Yep.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay, then see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=206841#post206841.


----------



## zzsql (Mar 11, 2013)

Alright. I'll try that. Thanks again. 

Greg


----------

